# 200mW NewWish laser from DX.com review (by unpro Sean)



## seanrolsen (Apr 25, 2007)

I received my 200mW greenie from DX.com today. I promised a few that I would do my best to post a review. Please just post a question if you would like to have it answered, and I will do my best to test it in that respect.

It arrived aok, with nothing missing. I first used the alkaline batteries it shipped with, and the beam is not visable in a well lit room with windows. I purchased Energiser Lithiums, and the beam IS visable in the same room. I also have some energiser titaniums, bought because it said it had E2 technoligy, and were much cheaper, so I am using those first. I have lit a match from a distance of one inch in about half of a second. From 8.5 inches, it took about 5 seconds to light a match. Wally-World was out of black baloons when I went (?), and so I don't have any to test at the moment. I will edit this post when I get some. 

Again, 

I will edit this post and update with pictures. I will do my best to make any requests to help everyone understand this laser.

Updates:

I was not able to light a black match beyond 12 inches with fresh alkies.
The beam is at it's smallest point about 2.5 feet from laser. I will be testing the power of the more columnated beam later.
There is power fluctuations, but it only gets brighter after I turn it on.
There is no split beam on this laser
...
PHOTOS HERE: http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanrolsen/


----------



## brighter (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 200mW NewWish laser review (by unpro Sean)*

My DX 50mw can light a match from 30cm no prob.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5QwS10lrTw . Can You light black colored match from 1m?

I'm expecting my 200mw tomorrow and hope it can...


----------



## SenKat (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 200mW NewWish laser review (by unpro Sean)*

Seanrolsen - buy a black Sharpie marker at Wally World, and any color balloon will fall prey to your laser ! :naughty: 

I sharpie matches as well - heck, I sharpie EVERYTHING ! 

If you do not have goggles yet - I suggest you get some - trying to focus on that bright dot will really start to sting your eyes pretty fast....Your initial tests tell me that it could be lots of IR coming out of that sucker - if it is truley a 200mw, then you should be able to light matches at many feet, but the closer you are to the laser, the IR comes into play, and it will burn anything. BE careful !!!!


----------



## Ashton (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 200mW NewWish laser review (by unpro Sean)*

I dissagree, well kinda... if it's 200mw and not properly cultinated... hell, it's it's 2 WATTS and nto properly culmianted it wont do anything. Teh focal length may be very short (though I suspect it IS the IR:green ratio that's the culpret)


----------



## brighter (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 200mW NewWish laser review (by unpro Sean)*

Mine also came thru, I've sad it on another 200mw newwish thread and that means in translation: "buy it and throw it in garbage!" I'm very sorry for that 120$ spent. I hope Yours turn fine but if You can not light a match within 12 inches thats not good. Season for buying low cost high powered greenie is over for me.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 200mW NewWish laser review (by unpro Sean)*

Brighter - before you give in to despair - look at the thread about the new "Fusion" laser that just came out....


----------



## seanrolsen (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 200mW NewWish laser review (by unpro Sean)*

I have added some pictures I took yesterday and this morning on my flickr account. You can see them here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanrolsen/

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## fixorater (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 200mW NewWish laser review (by unpro Sean)*

My DX 50, while very bright hasn't been able to light a match yet. Though I have yet to try out Lithium batteries with it. So far I've just tried Energizer E2 Titaniums which do seem a tad brighter than standard alkys


----------



## liveforphysics (Apr 29, 2007)

I measured the voltage drop on the alk's that the laser is supplied with. Resting voltage before useing (both batteries in series) 3.1V. Press the button, voltage drops slightly below 2V, then continues to slowly drop...

Alk's just don't cut it for these lasers, and NiMH holds its voltage, but its too low. 

Lithiums turn these lasers into flame throwers. Just from observation of holding 1 200mW unit with NiMH, 1 200mW unit with alk's, 1 200mW unit with lithiums, the lithium powered laser appears to be 3-4times the intensity at least. The beam becomes visible just like magic in a lit room with lithiums, when its invisible with NiMH and Alks.

I will have to get readings to confirm, but it appears to be brighter than my Fusion/Frog laser when BOTH lasers are running on Lithiums.


----------



## seanrolsen (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news. However, at 2-3 bucks per batt, it can be quite expensive. What would you say is the true mWattage with lithiums? 

My other question would be: How long will the laser last on lithiums before a significant drop in power. Perhaps something to compare.... how long can the lithiums last, before they become the equivalent of Alkalines?

Also, I got readings of about 140 degrees F in about 10 secons on black plastic using the IR therm.


----------



## Daedal (Apr 30, 2007)

Grats on the laser, I have heard some very bad things about the NewWish lasers, especially the fact that most their power (75% or more of it) is from IR. Considering the high price and low quality, I end up buying a leadlight in exchange.

Honestly, with the amount of money I spend in extras on a leadlight, I would end up saving a few hundred $$ on some IR laser eye gear...


----------



## seanrolsen (Apr 30, 2007)

Most of the power may be IR indeed, but I use a removable IR filter. I put the filter on when I am not using the laser with the $6.00 IR glasses I bought.

Works for me.

Sean


----------



## liveforphysics (Apr 30, 2007)

First, these lasers have IR filters. Secondly, the IR they emmit is not a concern once its a few feet from the laser, as it can't maintain intensity as it spreads out.

Lots of people seem determined to scare people about IR on here... Be scared of the monster green beam, not the IR. These things are powerhouses!


----------



## Ashton (Apr 30, 2007)

To some of us, the IR content *is* a factor --- not as much for the danger, but hte power. I wouldn't want to spend $120 and get a laser that's only 30mw green and 170mw IR. I, for one, am not as concerned at the danger as I am the power-fudging. (I'm trying to decide wheather to get one of these or wait for the bare-diode greens that are due out int eh next year or three...)


----------



## allthatwhichis (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, IR does not concern most of us for health reasons... It is the advertised power factor. Any laser sold without an IR filter was measured without it, then sold as a higher power "green or blue" than it truly is. We're worried about dis-honest sellers. If someone wants to sell lasers without IR filters they should state it AND the power break down... :candle: I doubt that will hapoen though. :huh2:


----------



## Q777 (Apr 30, 2007)

seanrolsen said:


> Most of the power may be IR indeed, but I use a removable IR filter. I put the filter on when I am not using the laser with the $6.00 IR glasses I bought.
> 
> Works for me.
> 
> Sean



Where did you get 6$ ir goggles


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Apr 30, 2007)

I got my DX 200 today !!! Came through in good condition.

1. I installed the supplied Alki cells. Won't pop a balloon. My LPM-1 meter showed about 70 mW.

2. Time to put in the REAL power !! I installed e2 lithium cells. Power instantly peaks at 160 to 170 mW and drops fast to a fairly stable 60 to 70 mW output.  

My DX 20's easily provide 45 mW !!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Aseras (Apr 30, 2007)

I got a notice for mine...  

but i finally did get something!

I'll post details with mine tomorrow. Sadly my nd8 filter with my lpm-1 has about had it with the breif run i did with the rpl and the yag at work. I'm glad we'll have proper glass filters shortly


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Apr 30, 2007)

Aseras --

I want a real ND8 too but for now, I have a ND glass made by Schott which tests at 0.5X letting me go to 200 mW. My Dragon 95 still rules with me !!

Mike


----------



## SenKat (Apr 30, 2007)

The Glass filter should arrive at my house tomorrow, and I will start cutting on them after I eat dinner :naughty: I will keep everyone updated


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Apr 30, 2007)

I also notice mine shifts between TEM00 and TEM01 but stays in 01 most of the time.

Mike


----------



## Ashton (May 1, 2007)

160-170 isn't bad for $120, not in a greenie, even with a steady 70mw it's not a bad price considering the price that WL, Dragon, etc sell their greenies at.

Personally, still unsure wheather to get this or wait though... quality is an issue as I carry my lasers with me almsot all the time (esp my pulsar) and tehy do get some minor abuse from that...


----------



## winton (May 1, 2007)

Wahoo! I got my 200 mW greenie from DX today. I have been playing with the 30 mW DX. The difference is amazing!

The 200 mW beam is clearly visible in a well lit room on the supplied batteries. It hurts my eyes to look at the dot on a white wall. The supplied batteries only last for a minute or two. I like to use use 1000 mAH NhM batteries. The problem is that at only 1.2 V per cell, the power is substantially diminished. Some people use lithium primaries at about 1.7-1.9V per cell. This provides 3.4-3.8V. While it produces a fantastic beam, it is very expensive.

I would like to cannibilize a cheap 5 mW newwish and modify the back part of the pointer as a threaded, optional extension that would allow a third AAA cell. This third segment would have to be threaded to fit in the middle between the back part and the laser end. It would be fantastic! three NmH cells would give 3.6V and the cost of extended play would be very low. 

To modify the back end of the newwish would take some impressive machining skills.

Who is up to the task?


----------



## seanrolsen (May 1, 2007)

So.. if Winton is correct about lithium primes being about 3.4-3.8V, then I wonder how long one 3.6V AAA rechargable lithium ion batt would last (with a spacer)? If the voltage is handled ok with lithiums, then perhaps no resister is needed. 

Any thoughts?

~Sean

P.S. I have not got a fry's store around here where I live.


----------



## SenKat (May 1, 2007)

Ah...no idea ! (how's that for helpful ?)


----------



## brighter (May 2, 2007)

"50mw" and "200mw" eat's Li-ion AAA! I tryed that. No noticeable diff in brightness cause voltage drops fast. Only lasts bright for few seconds. 50mw and 200mw have the same current surging from alkies : 550mA, and with Li-ion AAA it get's to 950mA! Laser went hot quickly. Not to mention that battery is suffering (4C). There's no point to use Li-ion AAA in lasers!

Still waiting for e2 to arrive...


----------



## Aseras (May 2, 2007)

I got my <200mw. I was prepared to be woefully unimpressed. Fired it off in the parking lot of the post office in my car with the crap alkies it came with, and smoked a hole in my dashboard... instantly. 

Now for the bad news, while it's bright and may well yet be 200mw for a few seconds, it's got some serious optical issues. for one it has a FINGERPRINT ( which at night is like 5 feet wide ), not on the external lense but inside somewhere. It's got SERIOUS scatter issues ( bright dot with a 5 foot spotlight around it). If it didn't have that one issue I'd say mine was golden. I haven't put it under the lpm yet since I've about cooked my plastic nd8, but form what it looks like it's burning ability and the brightnes of the dot compared to my rpl, it's easily over 100mw, and may actually come close to 200 briefly. It also has a very good beam diameter and the divergance looks fantastic i'd even venture to say that outside it rivals my rpl.. that's saying a lot.

Now i just need to figure out how to take it apart... try and clean it up. I also want to do some tests on the beam to see what it's really doing, and stick it in the spectrmeter. I needs lots more time... Back to work with me..


----------



## jdwannam (May 2, 2007)

I just picked up my 200mw this morning on the way to work. (3 days short of 2 months since I ordered it but thats ok) My initial impressions: it's ouchy bright, I definately need to buy some goggles if I want to play with this. Shining it on a white surface 30 feet away leaves a vision spot similar to a camera flash. I have a black leather cell phone jacket that instantly produces smoke at 24" from the laser head. Before I do any match burning or baloon popping with this laser I'll have to get some saftey glasses.

I work in a clean office so there is not much dust in the air. The beam is slightly visible in a well lit room if you shoot the laser out at eye level. The actual beam coming out of the laser is highly colminated, to the extent that the beam will fit in between millimeter marks on a ruler. The down side is that this highly colminated beam has poor divergence. Shining the dot across my back yard onto a tree (about 75 feet) produced a dot about 2 inches across. There is a small amount of speckle close to the spot. (only visible if I baffle the extremely bight dot with something)







And a short video clip. (in 3g2 format and crappy because it's from my phone) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xs7v1c4dtI

All in all, definately worth $120 in my opinion, even if it did take two months to arrive. :rock:


----------



## winton (May 2, 2007)

seanrolsen said:


> So.. if Winton is correct about lithium primes being about 3.4-3.8V, then I wonder how long one 3.6V AAA rechargable lithium ion batt would last (with a spacer)? If the voltage is handled ok with lithiums, then perhaps no resister is needed.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------



## jdwannam (May 3, 2007)

As a follow up to my last post. My curiosity got the better of me on the drive home so I stopped by the store and picked up a pack of e2 lithium cells. They do make a very noticible difference in the beam.

I attempted with the first 2 minutes on the new batteries to light a few different types of matches. A strike anywhere match with a red tip would not ignite at a distance of 3" and using a black permanent marker made no difference. I tried a fresh wooden match that has been sealed and it would smoke but not light. Painting the second match black also did not cause it to light. I mounted both the laser and the matches on static surfaces for the test to ensure the beam was stable but still no fire.

The laser can cut through black electrical tape but it took about 60 seconds of going back and forth to weaken the tape enough that the weight of some vice grips broke the tape. For comparison, a 100mw red DVDR diode can burn through the tape in 1 pass and about 10 seconds.

From my best estimates, with a fresh set of e2 lithiums, the laser is putting out about 60 or 70mw. After 2 minutes of incindiary attempts the voltage of the batteries went from 1.8v to 1.51v.

The laser itself has a very impressive green beam that is visible in dimmly lit rooms and very visible outdoors at night. I would have liked it to be a bit closer to 100mw considering it was sold as a 200mw unit. However, considering it did take over 50 days from order to receipt I'll skip on the RMA unless someone else has better success.

All in all, I'm still happy with 70mw for $120.


----------



## seanrolsen (May 4, 2007)

I think it would be great if DX would send out 2 or 3 lasers, chosen at random, from each output category, to someone with the ability to test them. And then of course send them back. This way, they could sell the lasers with the proper specs and not mislead anyone. 

Think it could happen?


Maybe...


----------



## dr_lava (May 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your impressions.

What is the current draw of these lasers with regular alkys and e2s?


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 4, 2007)

Dr _Lava ---

Mine is pulling ~850 mA off e2 cells. It has peaked as high as 206 mW and runs at about 160 to 170 mW. I only run it for about 10 seconds. I think battery sag would start quickly.

11PM --- The power output varies by the hour.... One time it outputs 190mW peak and 15 minutes later it drops to 100 mw peak. I never seem to know if it will POP one or just light it up. 

Mike


----------



## stevetexas (May 5, 2007)

I did a quick output test of mine and found nearly 50% IR. It will light sharpied matches instantly up to about 18 inches. The divergence seems rather poor and the beam itself is quite wide. I'll measure it later this week. Below is a link to the output graph I made with the LPM-1 from Dr. Lava 

http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1178289815

All in all, I think this laser isn't marketed any more accurately than the e-bay lasers. I sort of expected more from DX, but to their credit, they specify that they they don't know if it has IR filtering on the site. I suspect it has some filtering, but it just isn't very good.

Would I buy another one? No. Will I return this one? No. 

What do you expect for $120????


----------



## jdwannam (May 5, 2007)

I got 740ma draw off of e2's and 550ma off of alkie's.. quite a big difference and it has a very noticiable effect on the brightness. Both sets of batteries were near the end of their life, once I get a hold of my unfused multimeter again I'll check out a pair of new e2's. The e2's that pull 740ma have been in the laser for 3 days and they still produce 1.55v each, pretty impressive cells.

Oh and I am also experiencing erratic output from the laser. The first day I was not able to light a match or really burn through tape. The second day on the same cells it was instantly lighting matches within 18".


----------



## liveforphysics (May 5, 2007)

Ok guys, after some playing around, it would seem that the SWITCH makes a big difference in output.

Sometimes if I just nail the switch firmly and straight-on, the laser is weak and flickery (how's that for a new word?).

If I kinda gently hit the switch from the side or from crooked angles, it occasionally lights up like a flame thrower. 

I'm thinking that the 900mA-1.1A current draw I'm seeing on fresh Lithium primarys (note to member "brighter", we are NOT useing Li-Ion, these are lithium primarys, huge difference) pushes that poor little switch a little harder than it was made to see.

After about 10-15 seconds on Lithium primarys, it jumps to TEM01, and on the supplied and recomended alky's it seems very stable and doesn't mode hop, but it also makes only a small fraction of the power.

I personally saw no signifigant difference between the energizer titanium BS batteries and regular alky's. The energizer lithium batteries are in a league by themselves, and are definately the only battery to use in these lasers.


----------



## stevetexas (May 6, 2007)

I'm getting really wacky readings as well. My laser sometimes outputs around 150mW and others around 250mW. I don't get it. I know that my meters are good and my glass filters work. The variability MUST come form the laser or the batteries. 

For output results, see posts 1 and 7 of the link below...

http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1178289815


----------



## Ashton (May 6, 2007)

liveforphysics said:


> Ok guys, after some playing around, it would seem that the SWITCH makes a big difference in output.
> 
> Sometimes if I just nail the switch firmly and straight-on, the laser is weak and flickery (how's that for a new word?).
> 
> If I kinda gently hit the switch from the side or from crooked angles, it occasionally lights up like a flame thrower.


 
Have you considered removing the switch and replacing it with a better one? It sounds like it's very low-quality and more-than-likely isn't rated for the power it's having the withstand. (for testing purposes, it might even be an idea to completely bypass the switch.)


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 6, 2007)

I mentioned the possibility that the switch was a problem earlier. I took mine appart and cleaned the switch with (oh no) FREON !!! Still, one moment a torch and the next 60 mW ..................

I may change the switch.. I have some switches I got from DigiKey. At 700 to 900 mA, a stray 0.10 ohm makes a helluva difference.

Mike


----------



## seanrolsen (May 8, 2007)

The second laser - I think it is dying. New Lithiums and the beam looks as if it is exhausted and can't light up well. Bright for a split second, then dim. What did I do?


----------



## Aseras (May 8, 2007)

warm it up.. I bet you it's cold..


----------



## VaThInK (May 10, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a laser pointer from DX myself but I'm not sure which one is better in term of price vs performance ratio. Based on what I've read so far. DX 200mW seems to be the best value for money even if it's only putting out 100mW despite only having $10 or $20 price difference from the 150mW or 100mW version respectively, am I right?

Could anyone who own 2 of the above mentioned DX laser pointers give me a comparison between the 2? Divergence, beam visibility, beam quality, stability, etc.

Any advise would be very appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 10, 2007)

My DX200 is pretty consistent power now -- Up around 170 mW. Anyone try to change the focus of that lens yet ?? 


Mike


----------



## SenKat (May 10, 2007)

Careful with that lense- one wrong touch of the fingers on it, and your lense will be minus the AR coating, and internal reflections will surely kill that sucker ! Please believe me on that !!!!! The acid on your finger tips is enough even right after washing them, to eat through the coating. They are rather tough to clean, period - be cautious !!!


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 10, 2007)

The lens is mounted with a threaded fitting, maybe glued, and there are slots for a screwdriver with clearance for the lens. I was wondering if anyone tried it yet.
It's bright but a large dot at distance. I think it was designed for close up parlor tricks !!
I clean my optics with Ultrateck optical cleaner. No smell, no streaks - very mild.

Mike


----------



## Kenom (May 11, 2007)

Mike what kind of duty cycle are you seeing from that thing??? How long before it starts to get "warm" to the touch.


----------



## Kenom (May 11, 2007)

It would appear that people are complaining about the output power of the 200mw dx laser and they claim if you have any problems they will "work on the problem with you at the very least refund your money plus re-imburse you for shipping.


----------



## SenKat (May 11, 2007)

at $120 for over 100mw ? That's not bad - so, I think as long as you are not complaining about the IR - (since they specified it has no IR filter) you could be good to go for a refund, or replacement. Tehy really are nice folks over there - working REALLY hard to fill orders - I think they get overwhelmed often though !


----------



## seanrolsen (May 12, 2007)

Anyone see a solution to the finicky switch that does not involve taking it apart? If it is indeed the switch that took my laser to about 3mW, then I would like to know how to fix it.

Thanks, 
Sean


----------



## Aseras (May 12, 2007)

mike

as far as the lense it is thread and unscrews. I had to remove it because mine was contaminated. its a crap lense , theres no ar coating or anything else. theres even bubbles in the lense at the edges of mine.

when I took mine apart I removed the spring that was on the back of the diode. I also inserted a wedge of a hot glue stick under the pcb to hold it better. mine was already bent a bit. after that I've not had the brightness issues. everytime I've fired it up I've got 100mw+ of green.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 12, 2007)

Sean --

DigiKEy has switches but you seem to have a bigger problem. My switch problem only lowered me to about 80 mW. 3 mW indicates a major failure to me.  Mine also bounced back and forth as the switch pooped out.

Aseras -- Mine has a "bent" board in it too. Looks like it is there to make room for the button. It is tightly soldered and glued to the module and I didn't try to bend it for fear of damaging the leads on the LD. I can now pull mine appart by hand - a real pull !! 

Speaking of OH POOP, My CO2 power supply REALLY smoked last night. It just didn't like my efforts to reduce the output :scowl: 

Mike


----------



## Aseras (May 13, 2007)

pushing the button bent my board, that's why I "propped" it up from underneath. The diode spring was a waste imho, and damn close to shorting the voltage regulator or whatever on the bottom, so I just took it off. I cut a hi temp glue stick into quarters and put a wedge under the driverboard and the vrm and it keeps the board straight and it doesn't move when you press the button ( take out the faom insert around the barrety terminal and look at how much the pcb moves when you push the botton normally )


----------



## Fallingwater (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm pondering getting a 200mW green laser from DX.
If I understand correctly it won't generate that much power from two AAA cells. It will from lithium AAAs, but only for a very short time before voltage sags.

Now, I'm thinking of connecting an external battery of significantly higher capacity. Say, a 2s3p pack of NiMH AAs, which should be able to handle the 800+mah draw without batting an eyelid. 

Would the laser be able to consistently give out 200 mW in that configuration?
Also, what is the voltage range? (if it can run on 4 volts a lithium cell might be a good idea...)
Thanks.

Edit: oh, and if you could tell me where to find protective eyewear for cheap it'd be good


----------



## Aseras (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd keep the voltage down as I'm certain the diode is being overdriven.
also this little guys gets TOASTY after about 30seconds or so of runtime.
a series of nimh should provide all the amps it needs and keep the voltage down sacrificing a little off the top end for diode life.

for cheap greenie protection, i use these. http://www.toolbarn.com/product/dewalt/DW0714/

I've done a review of them on here and they work really well for the high powered stuff, just remember the DX's leak IR a bit, and no 532 goggles, even laser lab certified ones protect against that usually.


----------



## Fallingwater (Jun 4, 2007)

So heat is a problem?
Do you think using the things for more than 30 seconds at a time on full power is asking for trouble?


----------



## billy1954 (Jun 4, 2007)

and if you compare it with a Wickedlasers mod. Spyder II whats happen?


----------

